# Driver for PCMCIA ethernet adapter not working properly



## balanga (Jan 29, 2016)

I have recently bought a new PCMCIA Gigabit ethernet adapter

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/gigabit-1000-ethernet-pcmcia-laptop-card-a89fa

and have installed it in a Thinkpad X61 which is running a newly installed FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE.

The card is recognised as per dmesg.boot:

```
re0: <RealTek 8169/8169S/8169SB(L)/8110S/8110SB(L) Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x4000-0x40ff mem 0xf8302000-0xf83020ff irq 16 at device 0.0 on cardbus0
re0: Chip rev. 0x18000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Ethernet address: 00:0a:cd:27:e4:83
```

And it does get an IP address assigned from the DHCP server on boot. But I can't PING the system from another computer:

```
Pinging 192.168.1.209 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.202: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.202: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.202: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.202: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.209:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
```

If I try PINGing the router I get 30% packet loss. The time for successful responses is around 16000 ms.

Could  the problem be related to a bad driver? Is there a different one I can try?


----------



## shepper (Jan 29, 2016)

I found this thread, oddly on a Debian mailing list.  It mentions some loader tunables in FreeBSD and gives an example for the re driver.  There is more information about loader tunables in the FreeBSD manual page re(4).


----------



## sidetone (Jan 30, 2016)

Check rc.conf, or your firewall settings.


----------

